

Is life on Earth due to a quirk in the laws of physics? - daemin
http://theconversation.edu.au/is-life-on-earth-due-to-a-quirk-in-the-laws-of-physics-4153

======
Udo
This is stupid. They make two core assumptions that are most likely false
given what we currently know about the universe: first that the fundamental
laws of physics are not uniform throughout our corner of the universe, and the
second one is that life has been demonstrated to exist exclusively on earth
and nowhere else. Both of these are cordially presented as facts, when our
current understanding of physics and chemistry suggests these are not true.
Indeed, this whole thing is little more than an attempt to declare a
geocentric model of the universe as scientific. I smell a creationist plot.

------
jcv
No.

